# Turbo/Maxx Fan



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Has anybody replaced the bathroom vent/fan with the Turbo/Maxx fan/cover system. Seems that it would be a good thing to be able to continue to run the fan whenit is raining.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mac, I picked up two vent covers last week, I'm going to place them over the bathroom and bunkhouse vents. I am still searching for the best price on a TurboMaxx fan to put in the main cabin. I want it there to vent any cooking odors since the microwave fan doesn't vent to the outside. The MaxxAir Roof Vent Covers work great, easy to install and on sale you can find them for around $19.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I want one too! Did you get the smoke or white? I think one of the Maxx fans would be great too.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I went with the cheap Translucent White Roof Vent Covers, they were on sale for around $17 bucks.

Campers Choice has the TurboMaxx fans for $171, free shipping and $10 off my first order. So far that's the best price I've found, though I was hoping to be under $150.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay, I am going to show my ignorance here, but what is the long thin plastic vent looking thing on the roof right above the microwave and stove? I had thought that was the vent for the microwave. To my knowledge we have never used the fan on the microwave. Uhm?









Also, I am 6'4" and 250 and I went up on the roof and installed 3 MaxAir covers last year and I don't think I did any damage. I was super careful and only walked on the supports. Later, I talked with the Tech at my dealer who went up on the roof to do repairs and he advised that I stay off.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> Okay, I am going to show my ignorance here, but what is the long thin plastic vent looking thing on the roof right above the microwave and stove? I had thought that was the vent for the microwave.


I think, but I'm not 100% sure, that is for the coils for the fridge. I'd have to look again but my Kiwi had the same setup too. All I know for sure is when the fan is on it blows out the top of the Microwave and inside.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Isn't that your vent for the plumbing. Kitchen sink etc.?


----------



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

I removed the fan in the bathroom and installed a turbo/maxx unit in the bathroom in its place. The installation was easy and this fan is really quiet. Moves twice the air when in slow mode and there is medium and high. Your hair will stand on end in high mode...Anyway, after that I pulled the vent down located in the galley area and installed the fan that used to be in the bathroom in this location. Since the microwave is not vented to the outside, a fan in this location removes any cooking fumes/humidity.

On the other note, the big plastic vent on the outside on top of the camper, looking from the outside you sill notice that the fridge coil access panel is directly below this. If you remove the cover there is a burner to the right that vents through this unit.

Peace.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mil...

Were the wires handy to hook the old bath fan up outside the bathroom door?


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

I just got back from Camping World today and picked up a couple of the MaxxAir vent covers and the Turbo/Maxx Fan for over the kitchen. I'm going to splice into the 12V power line going to the kitchen light to power the fan. According to my testing of the polarity of these wires, I found that the black line was the positive wire and the white negative. For the people who have installed fans (or other 12V devices) is this what you found during your installation? I just want to make sure I'm not going to blow a fuse, or worse yet, frie the circuit board.


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

I just finished installing our Turbo/Maxx fan in the kitchen. I was right about the wire colors. Black= pos., White= gnd. Things went pretty well. Just made one change to the install manual by moving the controller from the front right to the left rear. I'm most please with the unit. Now we won't have problems with kitchen odors/steam in the trailer when it's raining outside.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

What's your thought no the power of the fan? How are the noise on each of the three levels?


----------



## D&DOutback (Jan 22, 2004)

For some reason I thought the power was going to be a bit more than it is. Still, it's pretty nice. The vent fan over the stove is louder than the Turbo/Maxx fan is on high. Pretty impressive. We got the fan with the thermostat controll so we wouldn't have to keep getting up to turn it off and on. I picked the Turbo/Maxx over the Fantastic fan because the price for the T/M was about the same as the FF with the high air flow vent cover you would need for it. Plus, I thought that with the fan on the outside of the trailer it would be quieter inside.

Had to laugh a bit. When my wife first turned it on to high, I poked my head outside the trailer door and said, "Wow...we're moving." She said,"Really?"

Women.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Has anybody installed the Turbo/Maxx fan in the center (kitchen) vent. I took off the inside shroud today and determined that I would have no problem getting to the 12V wiring that goes to the light (as others have noted). As you can see from my original post, I was going to install the Turbo/Maxx in place of the exixting bathroom vent, but others got me thinking about installing in in the center vent instead.

The only real concern I have is the location of the AC unit on the roof. It looks very close to the center vent and I am concerned that the overhang of the Turbo/Maxx shroud will either hit, or be too close to the AC unit.

Has anyone installed one of these on a 28BHS that can tell me if this is a problem or not?


----------

